# Arena of War (Gladiator Recruitment)



## sithramir (Sep 27, 2014)

The Magocracy of Thay's ruler _Szass Tam_ has grown bored.

_There lies an arena of sorts. Underneath one of the most horrid of places lies something so nefarious, so breathtakingly wicked, that few visitors dare speak of the vile acts of violence performed there. A place full of evil incarnate where unspeakable acts are done in the name of sport. Full of Undead and Demonkind jailers lies an underground casino "of sorts" where the Zulkirs vie for control. The currency for them is pride, but many a fortune has been one and lost there as well._

_The_ Arena of War _it is called and they are recruiting. Many slaves are sacrificed but much more happens here than first meets the eye. Good and Evil clash but sometimes join forces as there is one unbreakable rule here :_ All prospective gladiators, whether volunteer or condemned, are bound to service by a sacred oath (sacramentum).

The Gladiator's Oath "_He/She vows to endure to be burned, to be bound, to be beaten, and to be killed by the sword_."

The Sundering has left Toril in great chaos and Thay has "acquired" a great many potential _Chosen_. Those creatures blessed by the gods. *Thazalhar* - the 11th tharchion's position vacant since Milsantos Daramos died in 1382 DR of old age is to soon be fulfilled. _Szass Tam_ the one true power in Thay has put the vacant seat remaining up for grabs with a catch. The winner(s) of the final games who defeats the Lich's undisclosed champion will gain control of the Tharch. 



The idea here is to have several Chapter's. The first being some lower level gladiator encounters. I will set some backstory and "out of Arena" settings to allow PC interaction with each other, NPC's, etc. The intent is to allow some players to test multiple characters but to avoid it being purely hack n slash. Later chapters will get more involvement in "running" some of the games and vying for control of the Tharch with the final confrontation against the Champion. If you want to keep the same character it's somewhat easy to state the character survives or is brought back to life, etc but if the need to change a character arises it becomes an NPC and can be used however the DM deems it fits into the story (battling on the arena or even vying against you for control of the games).

A lot of the battles will be bestiary, against monstrous humanoids, or groups of NPC's (Think Gladiator) where the PC's can still be a team. Some player versus player my arise but it will depend on the behind the scenes interaction as well. For instance a competing group makes a deal to force the PC's to be split, etc..There will be a lot of room for non skill use still as well as the campaign continues.

If anyone is interested in this please let me know. We would start at 4th level. 29 point buy. Depending on the interest will likely determine how we proceed since the number of players can impact things a lot. For instance a lot of players might make it turn into two groups competing against each other for the prime spot. Combats will not be to the death but often will have so many rounds where the Zulkirs will be making different and unique bets on the players.

Some concepts you would start with is simply being a normal slave, a free adventurer proving themselves, a disgraced thayan or nearby adventurer forced to fight in the games, one of the "chosen" acquired by the Zulkirs, an agent of one of the Zulkirs, etc. I think there's a lot of wiggle room to make any kind of character fit here in some capacity or another as we begin.

In Character Chapter 1: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?368763-Arena-of-War-Chapter-1-In-Character

Rogue's Galler:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?368106-Rogue-s-Gallery-Arena-of-War


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2014)

Color me interested. I did something like this with a f2f group a million years ago and it was fun. Especially when I pulled out undead versions of their dead PCs.  I like the idea of being able to try out multiple characters. Seems an excellent way to get to know the game.

I'd like to start with a half-orc barbarian, I think. Seems appropriate.


-IG


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm.. this seems like a neat concept. I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest. Maybe this bump will help.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I was hoping this would kick off. I wanted at least 3 people though. 

No one else interested?


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 6, 2014)

If you don't mind someone new to the site (though not new to RPing) I'd be interested. However one little thing, I can't seem to glean which system of D&D this game is meant to be!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 6, 2014)

No problem at all. This is to be D&D 5th edition


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 6, 2014)

Well that's great, because that's what I'm looking to play! Personally I vote for 4th level, since it puts you on the cusp of a higher proficiency bonus and gives everyone access to a feat.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still following, and still interested.  If you find a few more, I'm ready to get started (assuming you'll have me in the game, of course).


-IG


----------



## sithramir (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes. I really wanted 3 minimum but we can create characters and I can get the story rolling. It's easy to add in.

Let's do Level 4. Let me know questions. Gold is starter for class x4. 29 point buy.

I need to modify starter encounters based on character quantity


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 9, 2014)

sithramir said:


> Yes. I really wanted 3 minimum but we can create characters and I can get the story rolling. It's easy to add in.
> 
> Let's do Level 4. Let me know questions. Gold is starter for class x4. 29 point buy.
> 
> I need to modify starter encounters based on character quantity




I'll try to have a character up by the end of the weekend.  Is an attached pdf of the character sheet ok, or would you rather it in a code block?


-IG


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd be interested in this as well. I'm itching to play some 5E and haven't had a chance to yet. Would we be using full PHB rules or just Basic Rules? (Thanks to Industrygothica for pointing me in this direction since I didn't see this thread anywhere in my search for 5E pbp here on the boards!)

Not sure yet what kind of character I'd play. I did have a fun idea for a halfling beastmaster ranger with a wolf animal companion that he actually gets barding and a saddle for. Would that be workable? Maybe he could have volunteered for the arena to take the place of someone else that had been forced into the games?


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

> I'll try to have a character up by the end of the weekend. Is an attached pdf of the character sheet ok, or would you rather it in a code block?




Let's keep it as a code block. Use something like this:

*Name:* Taranis FlameTongue

*Sex:* Male
*Race:* Half-Elf
*Class/Level:* Bard/1
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type (Subtype):* Humanoid (human)
*Init*: +3
*Senses:* Normal 
*Passive Perception*: 15

*DEFENSE*
*AC:* 15 (12 Studded Leather Armor +3 dex)
*HP:* 10 (1d8 +2 con)
*Saves:* Dexterity & Charisma
*Special Defenses:*

*OFFENSE*
*Speed:* 30ft
*Melee:* Rapier (Finesse) +5 Attack, 1d8+3 Piercing
*Ranged:* (Hand Crossbow, ammunition, range 80/320, loading) +5 ATK, 1d6+3 Piercing
*Special Attacks:*
*Spells:* Attack +5 (Saving Throw DC: 13)
*Cantrips Known:* Mage Hand, Vicious Mockery (Minor Illusion will be next)
*Spell Slots:* (1st) 2
*Spells Known:* Cure Wounds (1st), Dissonant Whispers (1st), Faerie Fire (1st), Sleep (1st)

STATISTICS
*Str* 8 (-1), *Dex* 16 (+3) +1 racial, *Con* 14 (+2) +1 racial, *Int* 10 (+0), *Wis* 12 (+1), *Cha* 16 (+3) +2 racial

*Traits:* I'm driven by wanderlust.
*Ideal:* Change: Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it.
*Bond:* I am the last survivor of the Seelie Court. It is up to me to ensure their names enter legend.
*Flaw:* I will never truly trust someone, other than myself.

*Skills* (Proficient in bold)  3 Bard, 2 Half-Elf, 2 background
Mod Attribute Name of Skill
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics*
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
*+5 (cha) Deception*
+0 (int) History
*+3 (wis) Insight*
+3 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+3 (wis) Perception*
+3 (cha) Performance
*+5 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
*+5 (dex) Sleight of Hand*
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+1 (wis) Survival

*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Halfing, Sylvan, Celestial

*Racial Abilities:* 
*Darkvision:* Taranis can see in dim light within 60' as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it was dim light
*Fey:* Resistance on charm saving throws, can't be put to sleep magically
*Feats:* NONE

*Background Abilities:* Drifter: 
Taranis has spent most of his life moving from place to place, never settling down in one location for long. During his travels,  dealt with people of all backgrounds and from all walks of life.

*Skill Proficiencies:* Insight, Persuasion

*Tool Proficiencies:* vehicles (land)

*Languages:* Any two standard languages of your choice

*Equipment:* A set of traveler's clothes, souvenirs from various places you've called home, belt pouch containing 15gp

*Feature:* Contacts. Taranis knows someone (or someone knows him) in every place he's been to. You can find a place to hide, rest, or recuperate among people you know unless you've shown yourself to be a danger or too much of a nuisance to them. They will help you as much as they are able, but they will not risk their well-being for you.

Taranis longs for a place to call home. Whether they enjoy moving from place to place or yearn to settle down, the constant moving shapes a drifter's attitudes and ideals. Some develop an insatiable wanderlust and choose adventuring to fulfill it.

*CLASS FEATURES*
*Spellcasting:* Charisma DC 13
- Bardic Inspiration (d6) (3 uses)
*Proficient:* Light armor
*Weapons:* Simple Weapons, hand crossbows, longswords, rapiers, shortswords
*Tools:* 3 musical instruments (Lute, Horn, Flute), vehicle (land)

*Combat Gear:* 
Rapier
Hand Crossbow w/ 20 bolts
Dagger
Staff
Studded Leather Armor

Other Gear: 

Traveler's clothes
Lute
Horn
Flute
Belt pouch
50' hempen rope
component pouch
backpack
bedroll
mess kit
tinderbox
10 torches
10 days of rations
waterskin

Money: 45 gp, 5 sp

*Weight Carried*: xx lbs
*Carrying Capacity:* 120 lbs
*Push/Drag/Lift:* 240 lbs

*Physical Appearance:*
Taranis is slender and stands at 5' - 6" tall. There is no conflict with whether or not he is handsome or where his origins must be from. He is simply beautiful. A perfect painting come to life. He is edged with a glow as if the colors of everything about him wavers. His hair and beard are the reds and orange of a spectacular sunset. As if locks of his curling hair were painted with the glory of the sky when the sun was setting. His eyes are multi-petals of green: jade, grass, shades of leaves as if a green flow had been substituted for the iris of his eyes. He smiles at you joyously and you feel inspired as if that smile was meant for you and only you. One look and you know you will either hate him or love him.

*Backstory:*
Taranis, Lord of Light and Illusion, future king of the Seelie Court.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenix8008 said:


> I'd be interested in this as well. I'm itching to play some 5E and haven't had a chance to yet. Would we be using full PHB rules or just Basic Rules? (Thanks to Industrygothica for pointing me in this direction since I didn't see this thread anywhere in my search for 5E pbp here on the boards!)
> 
> Not sure yet what kind of character I'd play. I did have a fun idea for a halfling beastmaster ranger with a wolf animal companion that he actually gets barding and a saddle for. Would that be workable? Maybe he could have volunteered for the arena to take the place of someone else that had been forced into the games?




Full PHB. Whatever backstory you'd like can work. Even though it's an something like gladiator there will be flush quarters as you "progress" through the games. There will be preliminary matches and some other special things but also political intrigue involved as it progresses and your characters become stronger.

The one benefit here is that you can also roll up alternate characters and have me play them out or even use them as an NPC enemy, etc against each other, etc. The idea is that you can try more than one character but need to stick with what you like in the long run. So if you find what you started with isn't perfect there's some options to have another character "move to the next chapter" so to speak.

I'll post some more once I have time on the weekend to give some description to explain things.

The wolf animal companion is fine and acquiring barding will be possible. You will basically get options for almost any armour or weapon you want. It might be harder if the "mount" dies. It will cost you something to get another since you are not in a forest or you may get something "else", etc.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

Post characters here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?368106-Rogue-s-Gallery-Arena-of-War


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2014)

"We would start at 3rd of 5th level. 29 point buy."

I understand 29 point buy, but did you mean 3rd *OR* 5th level to start? If so, which one? From your above posts, I assume we can make up multiple characters and post them together and try different ones out at different times, correct?

Oh, and thanks for the effort in putting this together. I've DM'd PBP in the past and I know it's alot of work!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

I decided 4th level was where we start. Its right before the next jump in power so you can learn you chars basics before the next tier.

Edit: Yes you can make multiple characters.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2014)

If I have a small sized ranger, can I trade the given Longbow from the class itself in for a Shortbow? Also, if we're starting at 4th, how much extra GP do we have to spend on equipment?


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

Shortbow instead of longbow is fine. Just multiply starter gold by 4


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2014)

Count me in as well. I have a couple ideas I would like to play around with. I will get a character up this weekend though.

Edit: Considering a Dwarf battle master (at least as one character). Still figuring this out, but I want to see how he works in play.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2014)

How do you make the little spoiler window that has the button you have to click to expand and show everything instide of it.??

The display of the replying section is all messed up with smilies covering over so much else and the field I'm typing into goes over into the right column so far I can't see it all sometimes. Is this just me or is it like this for everyone. It's very annoying..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2014)

Testing...

[sblock]Testing, testing, 1..2...3...[/sblock]

Also finding out that my workplace internet filter USUALLY lets me post fine, but it's not giving me access when I'm trying to edit a post.  I'll do my best to work around it.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2014)

Hm. I wasn't going for this at first...but I had an odd idea about an apostate Thayan wizard who got on the wrong person's bad side and lost...and wound up in the arena.

If this idea gestates, I will throw it out here and see if it works for the game.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome. I'll get some descriptions going so if we get characters in we can get it steam rolling ahead.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Testing...
> 
> [sblock]Testing, testing, 1..2...3...[/sblock]
> 
> Also finding out that my workplace internet filter USUALLY lets me post fine, but it's not giving me access when I'm trying to edit a post.  I'll do my best to work around it.




Sorry but I have no clue how to edit the spoiler stuff



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hm. I wasn't going for this at first...but I had an odd idea about an apostate Thayan wizard who got on the wrong person's bad side and lost...and wound up in the arena.
> 
> If this idea gestates, I will throw it out here and see if it works for the game.




I definitely like the idea. It fits well and there will be other Thayans involved so it might work as I could feed you some backstory information (assuming you'd be willing to share it with the others, etc).


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2014)

With the exception of traits and flaws, I believe my character is finished, if someone wants to give him a once-over to make sure I did everything right.  Thanks.


-IG


----------



## sithramir (Oct 11, 2014)

No AC is listed. Please confirm that into the stat block.

Your master. Give me hints of what you want. It could be a Thayan or something else. I want to work him in.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2014)

sithramir said:


> No AC is listed. Please confirm that into the stat block.
> 
> Your master. Give me hints of what you want. It could be a Thayan or something else. I want to work him in.




AC is 15. It's listed on the first line of the DEFENSE section.

As for the master, I hadn't really put a lot of thought in it until you said something. But now that I've considered it for a bit...

I think that maybe Drek grew to respect his master after a time, and was subsequently given some freedoms not otherwise afforded those in his position. Drek fought for him, and he took care of Drek in return. At one particularly distasteful venue Drek was forced to wait in a cell for his turn in the pit. After winning several rounds, he was put in chains and drug from the arena. He saw his master's eviscerated corpse as he was carried away.

He's now the property of a Thayan noble who, he'd learned, had his former master killed when he refused to sell Drek.  Drek fights now with the determination to survive long enough to earn the chance to bury his greataxe in the fat noble's bald head.

Will that work?


-IG


----------



## sithramir (Oct 12, 2014)

*Chapter 1: Pushing Daisies*

Chapter 1: Pushing Daisies

You awaken groggily. Looking around, you remember your accommodations and shiver. Comfortable but small, you are in what amounts to an Inn’s room but without windows and only one door, slightly ajar. Glancing at your room, it becomes clear that all of your items are still where they should be. There are sounds coming from outside and light in the hallway. On the small table lies ale and a plate of food, mostly dried meat and potatoes beneath a sconce which is magically lit. A bowl of clean water and a towel lies behind your food allowing you the ability to wash up.

A large gong sounds and the rustling from outside becomes greater. Clearly it is time to see your next steps into this horrid endeavour. Glancing out the door you see several others walking down the long hallway to an open antechamber with a higher ceiling which is dimly lit with the same magical sconces along the walls. The flooring is made of stone and there is a damp feel to the air, likely due to being underground. Looking up there is no actual ceiling but a darkness with dim lights. The “almost” star patterns you see are clearly magical but help take away the cramped feeling one might associate with these poor accommodations.




_OOC: This is where we'll begin once you have characters. Once we have them ready to go you can begin introductions and start asking questions and we can begin interaction for the next steps. The first portion of this is ready as soon as the PC's are completed._

Things you can do:

1) Persuasion (DC 10) will allow you to garner some general information from the other participants.

2) Peruse the weapons and armor racks.

3) Join a card game at one of the tables.  Roll either perception (count the cards), deception (Bluff your opponents), sleight of hand (cheat don't get caught), or insight (figure out if other players are bluffing) at a DC 15. Success will you to garner information and potentially make an ally.

4) Join the throng gathered in front of the large double doors awaiting the next steps.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2014)

Moved to the IC thread...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 13, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> With the exception of traits and flaws, I believe my character is finished, if someone wants to give him a once-over to make sure I did everything right.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> -IG



Drek looks okay to me. Looking forward to giving this a shot!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2014)

Drek looks good also. You can start interacting but we need the two others rolling before I post more details. Who they are will affect it


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2014)

Are we going to do this in Talking the Talk, or do you want to start an IC thread in Playing the Game?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's what I gots so far. Still hammering a bit on the backstory and flavor stuff, but gots enough to evaluate the character.

*Valya*
_Human Wizard 4_
*Background*: Noble

*Str *08 -1 (0)
*Dex *14 (7)
*Con *14 (5)
*Int *18 (9)
*Wis *12 (4)
*Cha *12 (4)

*HP *26
*AC *12
*Prof Bonus* +2
*Init *+2

*Race *
Human
+1 to Int and Con
Bonus feat
Bonus skill training

*Background*
Noble
Skills: History, Persuasion
Tools: Gaming Set
Languages: Any one
Feature: Position of Privelege
Personality: 
Ideal: 
Bond: 
Flaw: 

*Class *
Wizardry
Ritual Casting
Arcane Recovery (recover 2 slot w/short rest)
Arcane Tradition: Transmutation
- Minor Alchemy (transmute nonmagic object, 1 hour concentration, takes 10min/cubic foot)

*Feats*
B Keen Mind (+1 Int, know direction, time of day, perfect recall within 30 days)
4 Observant (+1 Int, Read lips, +5 passive perception and investigation)

*Proficiencies*
Weapons: Daggers, darts, slings, staves, lgt crossbow
Tools: Gaming set (chess)
Saves: Intelligence and Wisdom

*Skills*
Arcana
Investigation
Perception
History
Persuasion

*Languages*
Common, Draconic, Infernal

*Spellcasting *(Save DC 14)
Slots 1 - 4, 2 - 3
Prepared
1 - Exp Retreat, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Shield, Burning Hands, Grease
2 - Scorching Ray, Misty Step

*Spellbook*
0 - Light, Shocking Grasp, Ray of Frost, Mage Hand
1 - Expeditious Retreat, Find Familiar, Identify, Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Burning Hands, Grease
2 - Scorching Ray, Suggestion, Alter Self, Misty Step

*Equipment*
Cash: 15

*Weapons*
Spell Attack, +6
Dagger, +4 atk, 1d4+2 dmg, class

*Armor *
None

*Gear*
Fine clothes, bg
Signet ring, bg
Arcane Focus: Orb, class
Spellbook, class
Scholar pack, class
- Backpack
- Book of Lore
- Ink bottle
- Inkpen
- Bag of Sand
- Small knife
Potion of Healing (2d4+2), 50
Flask of Holy Water, 25

*Familiar *(100gp)
*Dofu*
Tiny Fey Owl, unaligned
AC 11
HP 1
Speed 5', fly 60'
Str 3, Dex 13, Con 8, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
Initiative: +1
Skills: Perception +3, Stealth +3
Senses: Darkvision 120', passive perception 13
Attack: +3 to hit for 1 slashing damage.
Traits
Flyby - An owl provokes no opportunity attacks when it flies out of a foe's reach.
Keen Sight - An owl has advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks that rely on sight.
Telepathic bond - While within 100' I can use an action to see and hear whatever the familiar can, using its special senses. I cannot use my own senses while doing this.
Pocket Protector - I can use an action to dismiss my familiar to a pocket dimension, or call it forth to any empty square within 30'.
Spell Sharing - When I cast a spell with a range of Touch, and my familiar is within 100', my familiar can deliver the spell as if it had cast it. The familiar uses its reaction to do this. The attack roll uses my bonuses.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> Are we going to do this in Talking the Talk, or do you want to start an IC thread in Playing the Game?



I will create a thread shortly. Wasn't paying attention but yes.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Here's what I gots so far. Still hammering a bit on the backstory and flavor stuff, but gots enough to evaluate the character.
> 
> *Valya*
> _Human Wizard 4_
> ...



Looks good. Please put values in the skills for me to use (like passive perception) and can you place it in the rogues gallery also? Link is on this thread.

I will get an In Character thread when not on phone


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?368763-Arena-of-War-Chapter-1-In-Character

here is the link to the in character thread.


----------



## Gourry02 (Oct 14, 2014)

Do you guys have room for one more? If so I'd love to join!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes. Welcome aboard. We have 3 characters made about ready to go. A fourth had interest but hasn't posted a character but we definitely want 4 and can easily do 5 if Tao does join in.

Please post a character on the Rogue's Gallery and let me know and then you can start posting in character. Once everyone has shown interaction in character i'll start the next steps.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been working up a secondary character (a Wood Elf Monk 4) and after saving the stat block I've been adding to slowly over the day, I just saw that the character Gourry02 made is a level 4 Open Hand Monk as well. 

No worries though. It was just a concept that sounded cool. Wasn't sure when or if we'd get to secondary characters anyway. I'll finish Jade still just in case.


----------



## Gourry02 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry about that Phoenix! I was originally going to roll a bard but I wasn't sure how well he'd do in the arena. I'm sure even if my monk lives for a while you could bring in your own. It's not like there's only 1 monk in the word!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 20, 2014)

Bards are pretty great in 5e. Hard to see them not shine in most things


----------



## Gourry02 (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree. But after my experience with 3.5 bard I was hesitant.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 21, 2014)

DM question to make sure you and I agree on how the Mounted Combat feat works. One aspect says this "You have advantage on melee attack rolls against any
unmounted creature that is smaller than your mount" (like the small goblins we're facing compared to my medium sized wolf). Since I have to use my action to instigate a melee bite attack from the wolf, wouldn't I get advantage on that wolf bite attack? I would imagine a war horse trained to attack in mounted combat would also get the advantage, et cetera. What would your ruling be on it though?


----------



## sithramir (Oct 21, 2014)

You both get pack tactics so the wolf would get advantage with you on it


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 21, 2014)

sithramir said:


> You both get pack tactics so the wolf would get advantage with you on it




How do we both get Pack Tactics advantage? I can see the wolf getting it on any melee attack, and Cade getting it from Mounted Combat feat against anything small sized or smaller. I don't see Pack Tactics giving anyone but the wolf itself the bonus. I thought maybe the wolf got the bonus from Mounted Combat feat as well, but if it's already getting it from Pack Tactics then I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 21, 2014)

Re: Rolls not working

For what it's worth, I can see Shayuri's rolls just fine in my web browser on my PC, but when I use Tapatalk on my phone I just get the code.

So, it's been a while since I've left and come back, and apparently the ENWorld die-roller has changed. Last time I used it I had to go back and edit my post and click 'Include die roll' or something like that.  While it's evidently not working perfectly atm, I'd still like to know how it's done now. Someone wanna educate me?


----------



## sithramir (Oct 22, 2014)

Phoenix8008 said:


> How do we both get Pack Tactics advantage? I can see the wolf getting it on any melee attack, and Cade getting it from Mounted Combat feat against anything small sized or smaller. I don't see Pack Tactics giving anyone but the wolf itself the bonus. I thought maybe the wolf got the bonus from Mounted Combat feat as well, but if it's already getting it from Pack Tactics then I don't need to worry about it.




Sorry I wasn't clear (I was on phone).

Mounted combat feat will give you advantage on attack rolls on creatures smaller than wolf. So goblins are small and you will have advantage on your attacks. You can expend an action on your turn (instead of you attacking) to have the wolf attack. It has pack tactics and you are considered an ally within 5' so it will have advantage. No other creatures will have advantage due to the wolf unless they also had pack tactics (like another wolf). Does that clear it up? For this combat you or the wolf's attacks will get advantage on all the small size goblins.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 22, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> Re: Rolls not working
> 
> For what it's worth, I can see Shayuri's rolls just fine in my web browser on my PC, but when I use Tapatalk on my phone I just get the code.
> 
> So, it's been a while since I've left and come back, and apparently the ENWorld die-roller has changed. Last time I used it I had to go back and edit my post and click 'Include die roll' or something like that.  While it's evidently not working perfectly atm, I'd still like to know how it's done now. Someone wanna educate me?




Interesting. I see roll values after the rolls now in my browser now. Definitely didn't see it from Tapatalk. Not sure if those were edited in later though? I actually have not used Enworld's dice roll so I have no clue how it works personally. So hopefully someone else can help clarify that? Since i'll check tapatalk sometimes it might be worth ensuring you put the value after it again unless there is a way to make sure it's seen from there.

I just use an online dice roller usually but Enworld's roller would be better. Someone else enlighten us?


----------



## Gourry02 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm new to the site, so I'm only using the browser and even on my phone the rolls showed up for me. I have a dice Rolling app on my phone that I'm using atm. If you guys can figure the roller out I'll gladly switch to It.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 22, 2014)

sithramir said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear (I was on phone).
> 
> Mounted combat feat will give you advantage on attack rolls on creatures smaller than wolf. So goblins are small and you will have advantage on your attacks. You can expend an action on your turn (instead of you attacking) to have the wolf attack. It has pack tactics and you are considered an ally within 5' so it will have advantage. No other creatures will have advantage due to the wolf unless they also had pack tactics (like another wolf). Does that clear it up? For this combat you or the wolf's attacks will get advantage on all the small size goblins.



Okay, that's all correct except for one small thing. Cade's advantage from Mounted Combat feat only applies to melee attacks unfortunately, not ranged attacks like his shortbow.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 22, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay, so...just to understand this...

Valya has been hit three times, and all three times were critical hits? That is straining credulity.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 23, 2014)

I forgot to add it at the end since i'm at work but it was true. You had REALLY bad luck. My roller has never rolled a 20 for me until this round. It also rolled it on Drek once now. To be fair I've modified their damage prior to the start of the battle due to the sheer numbers of foes so it's less than the standard goblin.

I suggest another stunt of power next round as I ran morale and one goblin has already targeted another PC since and that might save your butt if they become truly scared. All I can say is sorry?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2014)

Hehe, it happens. I just had to vent a little.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2014)

So, does anyone else have a secondary character they're going to try using, or am I the only one that's made one? (Actually, I haven't even finished my Monk yet. Hmmm) I'm tempted to switch out and try my Monk, I'd have to get him done quick though. Lemee see what I can do...

Also, I don't know what we should be asking for. Maybe healing potions? Cade only has one Cure Wounds spell left, and the first two didn't go so well...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2014)

I might make another one eventually, but I'm still getting to know my barbarian for now. I think I'll stick with him for a few more fights.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I will switch over to Jade. Cade was just riding around and letting Silverback maul everything. Not as much fun as I thought. I'm gonna try something else for a bit. I'll lack as much XP as the others eventually, but that'll be okay.


----------



## Gourry02 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I might roll my bard for the next one. Just gotta put some finishing touches on him.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 1, 2014)

You can use your 4 HD to heal up also so make sure you use those before potions or other healing. If you aren't familiar with 5E read up on it but basically you can roll your HD for each level once per long rest to heal up some wounds. Useful to save spells/potions between battles. The new bard being around also gets an ability which I believe adds 1d6 to each persons healing on a short rest. If you stay in that area where he's at you can use that advantage as well.

 You will be able to get 4 healing potions total. They will be placed on the table by Temenon and i'll let you sort that out. There are some NPC's with minor healing if you ask around as well. Some of that might become more relevant after today when more battles begin. I'm probably only going to put in one or two more for the "day" for the learning curve as this gets full steam.

I gave you a somewhat monster first battle to try to get the feel of each other some also. Keep in mind that "today" might not have as many battles but it's expected there will be up to 8 battles in a day with 2-3 short rests max, etc. The behind the story of that (which might have become obvious now) is total kills was awarded which got Valya a shiny ring.

Chapter 1 is where you're just tested (kind of think of it as culling out the weak). You'll shortly enter Chapter 2 which will be a different arena with newer and sometimes different challenges as well.

Any type of armor or weapon can be gotten from the racks as needed.

As soon as you are all ready I will place the next map. I"ll put in some other NPC stuff in shortly trying to build up for the next portions as well.


----------



## Axel (Nov 4, 2014)

Are you still looking for fresh meat...I mean new recruits? I've got so many 5e character concepts buzzing around my head this seems the perfect place to test 'em _all_ out.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2014)

I meant to ask you how many hp Drek was down, but I forgot to do it before my last post.  Hopefully I'll survive through this match and catch up healing afterwards.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2014)

Rolling hit dice to heal up. With the heal spell, I am 7 HP down...

Going to roll 2 dice because I can't edit in more rolls if 1 isn't enough, but if 1 IS enough, I shan't spend two. 

[roll0]
and
[roll1]

Alright, spent 2 hit dice, and back up to full.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 4, 2014)

Axel said:


> Are you still looking for fresh meat...I mean new recruits? I've got so many 5e character concepts buzzing around my head this seems the perfect place to test 'em _all_ out.




We can take another. Post a character to the Rogue's Gallery and we can coordinate.


----------



## Axel (Nov 6, 2014)

sithramir said:


> We can take another. Post a character to the Rogue's Gallery and we can coordinate.




Done (almost), meet Dhruv the half Orc fighter/rogue. First attempt at multi classing in fifth. Hope I haven't messed it up...


----------



## sithramir (Nov 6, 2014)

Axel said:


> Done (almost), meet Dhruv the half Orc fighter/rogue. First attempt at multi classing in fifth. Hope I haven't messed it up...



Please note your character has disadvantage on stealth in the heavy armor


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2014)

sithramir said:


> Please note your character has disadvantage on stealth in the heavy armor




Easy change! Is it reasonable to assume Dhruv has any equipment at all, except weapons and armour? I haven't read the IC thread in any detail yet, but it struck me as odd that he would be allowed thieves tools. All 'unspent' money has been discarded, he should start at zero...


----------



## sithramir (Nov 7, 2014)

Mundane equipment is fine and start reading. He has access to any armour or weapon


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2014)

Ready when you are!


----------



## sithramir (Nov 16, 2014)

How is everyone coming with leveling? I can get more started as soon as you are all ready


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2014)

Haven't even touched it, honestly. Been a long week. I'll try to get to it soon though. Sorry. 


-IG


----------



## Gourry02 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dm you want us to post the new sheets to rogues gallery?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2014)

I have no idea how many HP Drek has lost. I know that fight with the wyvern did a number on him, and he didn't have any healing between that and the fight before, so it's likely quite a few.

Also, I don't have the phb in front of me so I can't reference it myself, do PCs heal to full between levels, like an extended rest, or do we just the new HP to the current? Jesus, it's been a long time since I've done this... 


-IG


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have Jade done, but not Cade. I would probably rather use Jade for the next bit, so I'm done enough I guess. Since he was stabilized, he would take 1d4 hours to regain 1 hp and wake up... 1d4=1. So 1 hour. That would leave enough time for him to use the long rest we're getting to heal up fully and regain his spent Ki points. So he'd be fully ready to go again for whatever comes next.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 16, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> I have no idea how many HP Drek has lost. I know that fight with the wyvern did a number on him, and he didn't have any healing between that and the fight before, so it's likely quite a few.
> 
> Also, I don't have the phb in front of me so I can't reference it myself, do PCs heal to full between levels, like an extended rest, or do we just the new HP to the current? Jesus, it's been a long time since I've done this...
> 
> ...



I have it on the software as it keeps track of HP. But a long rest heals full HPs and half your HD. Consider yourself full


----------



## sithramir (Nov 16, 2014)

Gourry02 said:


> Dm you want us to post the new sheets to rogues gallery?



Yes. Put the old one in spoiler quotes. The new one can also be in quotes but that way we will have tracking of each level


----------



## Axel (Nov 16, 2014)

Question about levelling etc - is it just the PCs that fought? Happy to bring Dhruv up to level 5 as well, but seems a little harsh to the others.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 16, 2014)

Everyone for now. I wanted people to learn characters before the next chapter starts. It will be much harder and we will keep more track in this chapter for xp based on who you use


----------



## Axel (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry, been working away for 2 weeks. Haven't had access to my material to level up, and bee on the phone the whole time. Should be sorted by end of the weekend.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 22, 2014)

OK I will post stuff tomorrow if everyone could please be ready. I will plan on arena fight happening/beginning Monday


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2014)

Drek is updated and ready to go. I think I did it right...


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2014)

Updated and ready to go. Should I keep an eye out for a new IC thread, or keeping the same one?


----------



## sithramir (Nov 23, 2014)

Same one for now. Its not super long yet so we'll keep using


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry about my delay. I'll post actions tomorrow for Jade.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 6, 2015)

Great. I was about to start seeing if people were back.


----------



## Axel (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm still hanging around like a bad smell. Never really went anywhere...worked through Christmas period, holiday due later in January.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2015)

I have indeed returned.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello all,

  I know it had been holidays which is hard to post but we are quite past those times. I would really like to hear if everyone is willing to keep rolling on this thing. I would like to commit to this being a once per day post from everyone. There's always exceptions but I want this to be able to move forward. If you think you are unable to commit to this then please let me know.

If not, and you are willing to allow me to play your character's actions to keep the story rolling then that is also an option. 

If not, and you do not like that idea then perhaps this isn't for you. I do not want this to be a once per week or more posting kind of game. I really have plans beyond just combat oriented fights. There's a story that will continue and eventually break out into more. If we want to keep this the way it is that is also fine and I may start a second play by post game instead.

The point here is I really want this to move faster. What are all your thoughts?

I have noticed the few play by posts on ENworld that i'm in are VERY slow (just like this has been) but i'm in another that moves daily and it's GREAT. I want this to become GREAT like that one.

Anyways let me know your thoughts on this. This started as a "learn 5E" but I want to move it more if you all do.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2015)

While I can't promise to post every single day, I certainly don't mind trying to speed things up a bit.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 10, 2015)

Another thing I didn't point out was my attempts at ensuring people see it's their turn.

Obviously if you have this subscribed you'll see when someone writes on it if you click on your subscribed but i've been trying to put the [MENTION=39652]Yo[/MENTION]ur name when it's your turn. So if you look at notifications and you have one from this then it's a quick way to see you should try to jump in and put an action.

Also, I don't mind if you want to declare an action if you have time and it's not quite your turn either. A lot of times it still is valid and the round can continue and if it's blatantly off we can always retcon it or re-wait depending on something big happening, etc.

Just wanted you guys to know my thoughts in case you never used notifications. You probably all do but ya never know.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2015)

At one time I knew it was my turn. I didn't post then because I wanted to think about my action first. Then, well. ... life happened.  Again, sorry.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 10, 2015)

Oops, are we going in initiative order? I had forgotten because it was so long ago. If my action I just posted doesn't work right now, I can retract it and wait till later. Sorry.


----------



## Axel (Jan 10, 2015)

Noted and understood, would be good to see a fast game! Please remember I'm in a different TZ to most people in the forum, so it can be a little awkward. 

IC post coming later today, when I have more than 2 mins.


----------



## Rubberneck (Jan 13, 2015)

Is this game recruiting at the moment? I'd be interested in joining in if possible. Let me know


----------



## sithramir (Jan 14, 2015)

There is room for one more as I've been using an NPC. As long as you are a regular poster.

Post a character for review in the rogues gallery and you can join in next battle.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2015)

Has the current round concluded? Can anyone post again?


----------



## Axel (Jan 14, 2015)

From memory, there's a whole bunch of NPCs/monsters to go before the next PC.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, thanks! Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes... Drek has a point to make now.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 14, 2015)

I was waiting on Gourry2 who's turn it is but i'll take his action and move this along


----------

